
A Good Samaritan Law for Engineers at a Software as a Service (SaaS) Company - rmason
https://www.bennadel.com/blog/3652-a-good-samaritan-law-for-engineers-at-a-software-as-a-service-saas-company.htm
======
rmason
I've known Ben and his cofounder Clark Valberg for probably fifteen years.
Clark is the front man, the CEO, of InVision. Ben strikes me as someone
wanting to avoid being a manager at all costs and happy to just code. They're
both great people.

